# 9 wt.



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

I have fished a TFO bvk 9wt and it was really nice, fast responsive, really excelled at driving casts in the wind...not to mention the no fault replacement warranty..


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

I know you said that it doesn't have to be anything nice BUT, I love, love , love, my S4S 9wt. Smooth, easy casting, throws line like a quarterback, even into a crazy stiff wind. I broke an 8wt older orvis rod and upgraded it to a Helios 7wt. Every time I cast it I wish it was an S4S. I love that rod.

On a cheaper note, I have a Scott A4 5wt that is also extremely good. Not as good as the top Scott stuff but very close. Check them out for half the price.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

where are you located?i have a used one time 9wt ticrx $130


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

> where are you located?i have a used one time 9wt ticrx $130


thats a great deal for an awesome rod. i like it better then the bvk


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

If your a Scott fan, check Ebay for a Scott STS 9wt..

I prefer them over the newer S4S, but that's because it suits my casting style..

I have Scott STS rods from 8wt. to 11wt. and love them all..


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

You can get a Sage DSII for a bit over a $100 pretty regular on Ebay. I have had several DSIIs. And love em. I have one as my main red rod in a 7wt. Just got a Sage XP 2 piece in a 9. The first back up I thought of was a DSII. Thats how I know one is on Ebay now.


----------



## FlyFish7 (Dec 16, 2012)

Either an S4s or a NRX. Having fished most of the rods out there, I am convinced that these are two of the finest "fishing" rods out there, that still have feel.


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

I love my 9wt NRX, it's my go to rod. Try one and see if it suits your style.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

If you want something special that truly stands out I would recommend a Clutch TSx909
Awesome fast action, Unbelievable lift, and loads like no other.
I went with them over Sage, GLoomis, and Scott


----------

